# Where is Fluvals made?



## iAndy (Apr 3, 2013)

If I am not mistaken they are Italian.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Hagen (the makers of Fluval) own subsidiaries in the US, England, France, Germany and Malaysia...Their headquarters are in Canada. Now this doesn't necessarily mean they are made in any of those countries, it could still be a Chinese made product.


----------



## iAndy (Apr 3, 2013)

Fluval do have a factory in Italy where they make filters


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

Darn I should got the Fluval, but I do have a Fluval Edge 6gallon it's great.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

iAndy said:


> Fluval do have a factory in Italy where they make filters


Good to know! :thumbsup:


----------

